# Killington - April 9, 2004 *UPDATED*



## severine (Apr 9, 2004)

Teaser!  I'm leaving in about a half hour!  When I get back, I'll post the details (and with some luck, provided I don't fall on my camera, some photos, too!).
Prospects look good in spite of the rising temps... This is the snow report from Killington's website.  Although it was last updated yesterday afternoon forecasting for today, it's pretty much the same as what I found on weather.com yesterday...

"We'll see a mix of sun and clouds on your Friday with a chance for snow showers before a sunny weekend arrives. The parks are in sweet shape along with our extensive network of cruising terrain. Killington's giving you an extended season (through May!) and the most open terrain in the East. We've still got loads of sun, snow and fun on the way!"

More to come!


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 9, 2004)

Ha ha ! Teaser, you made me have a great morning laugh, thanks and have a super day!


----------



## severine (Apr 9, 2004)

*Updated Killington Trip Report*

Okay, here's the scoop... 
Arrived at about 10AM to partly sunny skies and spring conditions.  We parked at Killington Peak--the lot wasn't even 1/4 full.  Lodge wasn't too bad; not that many people even though it was a holiday.  Pleasant surprise for my first trip to Killington.
Our first run we took the Snowdon Triple to the top of Snowdon.  Took Killink down to Great Northern, and followed Great Northern the rest of the way down.  Not much of a base left (I think about half the trails are closed now due to lack of cover), and there were definite bare patches throughout.  The snow was mostly soft but not too slushy except in spots here and there.  Some ice from time to time, but not much (easy trails, after all).  Next we took the Snowden Triple again but went over to Frolic.  Frolic was empty -- I even got fresh tracks in some parts of it since it was last groomed.  Surprisingly, I hit a cache of more powdery snow in one section of it, but most of the time it was your typical soft spring snow.  We went down the top of Timberline but Criss Cross was blocked off, so we finished down Header.  In sections, about half of the trail was now grass/mud.  But it's a really wide trail, so there was still plenty of skiable terrain left.  This time we took the Ram's Head Express Quad (my first experience with an Express Quad!  How easy!) and went all the way down Header.  On our second time up the Ram's Head Express Quad, we decided to cut across on Caper (which had a lot of churned up thick wet snow), taking the bottom of Great Northern back to the Snowden Quad.  The next time up the Snowden Quad we went down Great Northern again and then cut across on the lower section of Bunny Buster (entirely by accident--talk about a mess!).  Then we decided it was time to try the Gondola...





The views from the top of Killington Peak were amazing today.. Photos are up in the gallery.  




But it was also *very* crowded on top.  We did Great Eastern to Snowshed Crossover to Highlander on that run.  It wasn't bad, other than the crowds...  Sometimes I'd lose momentum on the flats because I got stuck behind someone who did and that was a little frustrating, but par for the course... Next time up the Gondola we took Great Northern from the top.  That was a little trickier with the trails it cuts across, but nothing too difficult.  This time down, though, I took Chute down when Great Northern first intersects it, and then hopped back on to Great Northern.
It was a lot of fun, although I didn't get into anything too challenging.  With spring snow it's hard enough for me to ski and I didn't want to end the season with an injury.  Definitely had a good time -- especially since I didn't even think I'd be skiing again this season!  I owe it all to Greg (thanks!) as well as a really good friend who came over to let our dog out while we were gone.   I hope to get back to Killington next season.


----------



## RISkier (Apr 10, 2004)

Nice trip report!


----------



## Greg (Apr 10, 2004)

*Re: Updated Killington Trip Report*



			
				severine said:
			
		

> Definitely had a good time -- especially since I didn't even think I'd be skiing again this season!  I owe it all to Greg (thanks!) as well as a really good friend who came over to let our dog out while we were gone.


You're more than welcome. I'm glad you had a chance to get up there and use them. Sounded like a great way to finish off you (first?) ski season! What did you think about the Killington "experience" overall?


----------



## severine (Apr 10, 2004)

Yes, it was my first season.   I never thought when I started out at little Ski Sundown back in January that I'd have skiied Killington and Mad River Glen in just a few short months! 
I really enjoyed Killington.  A month ago when I went to Sugarbush's Mt. Ellen, even though I was only there a few hours, I really did not like it.  I didn't like the layout at all and the people who were there (which isn't their fault, but it still affected my opinion of the place) were incredibly rude.  Killington was a sharp contrast.  I felt the trails were labeled appropriately, I enjoyed the terrain I skiied on and look forward to trying some of the more difficult options next season.  Even the lodge was a good experience!  I may be crazy, but in some parts, Great Northern even reminded me of parts of Easy Way at MRG... similar terrain and turns.  Even the other patrons were more polite and considerate (including most of the snowboarders, which is a first for me).
I know people knock Killington all the time because of ASC, but I had an entirely positive experience.  I'm happy with their "little" skiing empire in Vermont.  
The only thing I would complain about, which didn't apply this time, is their lift ticket prices.  That is the biggest deterrant for going there, and is the main reason why we didn't bother with them initially even though we planned a ski trip to Vermont last month.  They're still charging $60 for an all day lift ticket (their regular price) even though half the mountain is closed and most of what's open is certainly past peak conditions.  Even in peak season that's a bit steep, but at this time of year it's nearly ridiculous.  They really need to re-evaluate their ticket pricing.


----------



## MtnMagic (Apr 11, 2004)

Thank you for the great trip report and pix. Agreed $60 is too much to ski all day. Sometime try Tuck. Its a haul, but its free all day, to go whee!


----------



## threecy (Apr 11, 2004)

To justify their $60 ticket price, although they aren't making snow, they're still running a heck of a lot of lifts and needing to grooming miles of trails still.  I doubt they're running to the bank with it...it seems steep for spring (although realistically, isn't skiing on 50% of their terrain in nice weather/conditions better than skiing on 100% of it during a cold midwinter day?) , however that's what you get with such a large facility.  They simply cannot run just one lift to serve what they have open - if they could, I bet they'd be at $20.


----------



## severine (Apr 11, 2004)

It just seems to me that, nearing the end of the season, they would at least drop the rates a little bit.  $60 is what they charge during normal peak season when they are running all of the lifts and grooming as many of the trails as they do.  Right now Pico is entirely shut down, as are about 1/2 of the trails overall (so 1/2 the grooming), and quite a few of the lifts.  If they dropped their rates a bit, they'd probably get more customers at this time of year, thus making as much, if not more, of a profit than they make with the $60 price they're using currently.  I know I'm not the only person who is dissuaded by the full price right now.  There are plenty of other places still open that have discounted their rates...
As for your question of which I prefer, I would rather pay the $60 and ski when they are 100% open on a cold midwinter day, for several reasons.  Number one, the snow is in much better condition for skiing at that time.  I don't particularly like spring snow, especially as it gets slushier.  I'll take hardpack any day over that.  Also, you get more for your money... I can't really ski all the trails, but at least I know that my money went further because of that option.  At the very least, there were a couple of trails I came across on Friday that I would have liked to have tried but they were closed due to lack of snow.  Lastly, I don't really mind the cold.  At least I know how to dress for that and have layers that keep me comfortable.  Skiing in nice weather is actually more of a problem for me because I can't seem to get my layers just right--I'm always too hot, regardless of what layers I use.  But if I wore any less, I'd be cold on the lifts... At least when it's consistently cold, there isn't so much of a disparity between my comfort levels while skiing versus while riding the lifts.
I know they couldn't run on just one lift... And I know it would be ridiculous to expect them to run on $20 lift tickets.  But there should be at least *some* discount at this time of year, even if it's only $15 or $20.  Nobody should pay full price for the conditions that are present currently.


----------



## Greg (Apr 11, 2004)

Just an FYI - I believe the Saturday/Holiday full price mid-season this year was $72, so the current $60 rate is somewhat of a break. Is it worth it? ~~Shrug~~ The key is finding ways to *not* have to pay full price.


----------



## threecy (Apr 11, 2004)

My times there midwinter haven't been too great - lots of ice, most of the trails "open" with grass sticking out and stuff...the wind at the summit and at the top of Skyeship can be brutal.  Spring skiing there for me is much more enjoyable - even with 50% open you won't ski all of the trails most likely  I have found memories of skiing backwards uphill due to 40 degree below zero w/windchill days, as well as great memories of skiing there in May in a shortsleeve shirt.

Nonetheless, I don't find most of the terrain that much fun.  Mos tof the trails are connectors, not real trails.

Regardless, with them running most of their lifts, which I assume they were, their expenses are tremendous.  Yes, they may run more peak season, but that's more of a crowd related issue than terrain-serviced.  IE - they had Skyepeak, Rams Head, I assume Snowshed, Bear, Skyeship, as well as the regular Superstar and K-Peak areas open.

Spring grooming can often be more intense - you may not be hitting all of the trails (which they never do on a given night anyways), but the work is often more intense - finding snow to cover bare spots, etc.  Having Pico closed saves them on the bottom line, however most people don't ski the two on the same day.

Again, it would be nice for them to have a lower price, but financially it isn't that great an idea unless they consolidate.  They are a business and one that probably won't show a profit regardless this year.

I bet the current management wishes SKI Ltd. and Les hadn't built the lifts like they did - a few 6 or 8 packs today could get the job done at a much lower cost instead of scattering lifts everywhere.


----------



## Stephen (Apr 12, 2004)

Greg said:
			
		

> Just an FYI - I believe the Saturday/Holiday full price mid-season this year was $72, so the current $60 rate is somewhat of a break. Is it worth it? ~~Shrug~~ The key is finding ways to *not* have to pay full price.



Is THAT how Alpinezone.com came to be?  :lol: 

-Stephen


----------



## Greg (Apr 12, 2004)

Stephen said:
			
		

> Greg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funny. Actually, what I mean is to look for the deals (i.e. ETickets, Resident Days, Mobil Ski 3, etc...). Point is there are ways to save.


----------



## threecy (Apr 12, 2004)

If you plan out your spring skiing, unless it is extremely warm, it isn't slushy.  Sunapee, for example.  Start in the Sun Bowl upon arrival and move to the Main Mountain around noon.  Slush doesn't develop on a 50 degree day until around 2 o'clock.  Since so few people ski during the spring, trails don't get skied of and lines don't exist.  Warm weather and unique views - colors!


----------

